# Yay! Finally, an ootheca! (lots of pictures)



## OGIGA (Jun 11, 2007)

Yay! My oldest mantis finally laid me an ootheca! She was so fat and now she's so small and skinny. I can't wait for an orchid ooth now!

The video is many 30-second segments connected together and speeded up 10 times.

The Video


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh yeah, here's the first and the last picture for comparison. She got really skinny.


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice sequence of pics.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah if you scroll down really fast you just see the ooth getting longer and longer..

You sounded like a schoolboy at christmas!


----------



## Nick Barta (Jun 11, 2007)

Way to go, Grandpa!


----------



## Manti-Rich (Jun 11, 2007)

I am new to Mantid identification. Can you please tell me what species of Mantis is your girl who just laid this gorgeous Ooetheca that you have so masterfully photographed? Congrats and good luck in the culturing of the Ooth.

Mantis-Rich


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey congrate Ogiga, now lets hope your orchid female will lay one soon.


----------



## Ian (Jun 11, 2007)

Awesome sequence of laying!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks guys. YouTube still hasn't finished processing my video. Maybe words like "laying" causes a flag so it won't be on until a mod/admin manually screens it. Well, the other video is available if you can view XviD encoded videos.



> I am new to Mantid identification. Can you please tell me what species of Mantis is your girl who just laid this gorgeous Ooetheca that you have so masterfully photographed? Congrats and good luck in the culturing of the Ooth.Mantis-Rich


I can't really identify mantises myself, but someone told me that it's stagmomantis californica. Very very easy species to take care of if you don't mind the high death rates.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 11, 2007)

The video on YouTube is FINALLY up.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 22, 2007)

She laid another uhh... tiny ootheca... in a very inconvenient place.






The large one in the back is for comparison.


----------



## Asa (Jun 22, 2007)

That is a bit inconvenient.


----------

